
SpaceX's Falcon 9 is on a road trip back to Kennedy Space Center - skennedy
http://www.popsci.com/spacexs-landed-falcon-9-is-on-road-trip-back-to-kennedy-space-center
======
PhilWright
Sounds interesting, but the link does not work.

